# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Are dendrobeana (?) worms ok for frogs?

## Fbt123

Whilst my woodlice culture is setting up (seen some baby woodies today!), i decided to buy some of these eorms from a fishing shop near where i live. R these ok for my fogs?

----------


## Carlos

European Night Crawlers are fine food for frogs  :Smile:  .

----------



----------


## Fbt123

Thanks Carlos  :Smile: . One of the fbts regurgitated a worm, but i think it was too big for it. It was small when i got it out but i looked it up and they can make themselves longer. Ill just cut it up next time

----------


## Carlos

For FBT's would make sure worm pieces are not more than 1/2 the frog's length  :Smile:  .

----------

